# Suche Oma-Tapete als HP-Background



## phunkydizco (30. November 2004)

Suche solche alten Muster wie man sie auf Oma's Tapete findet, als Hintergrund für ein Webprojekt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine gute Quelle?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. November 2004)

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Lass es, weil das wird optisch nicht wirken! Und außerdem eine sehr große Unruhe auf der Seite auslösen!

Ansonsten würde ich es vom Original fotograferen, gerade jetzt wo überall RETRO In" ist, sollte man irgendwo solche Tapeten finden!


----------



## phunkydizco (30. November 2004)

Wollte ja auch keine krassen Farben verwenden und wenn es sein muss die Tapete noch etwas bearbeiten. Aber ein Link wäre schon sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. November 2004)

Tapete der 70er : http://mosaikum.org/images/tapeten_70er.jpg

und:

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&lr=lang_de|lang_en&newwindow=1&q=70er+Muster


----------



## Mythos007 (30. November 2004)

Vielleicht findest Du ja hier etwas passendes...

http://www.tilemachine.com/gallery/
http://www.k10k.net/frames.aspx?section=patterns
in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## JensDenker (30. November 2004)

such dir doch in google ne Oma, schneid ihren Kopf oder was du möchtest in Photoshop aus und setz sie auf die Tapete von Thomas Lindner. Fertig!

gruss Jens


----------



## phrozen (2. Dezember 2004)

so, und nun die ultimative Pattern-Seite

http://www.squidfingers.com/patterns/

Also wenn du da nichts findest... kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

